# FIRST DAY



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

......Without PorkChop that is

Set the cap at 15k and bring back Chopper


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

nodak should just do what SD does. thats my imput.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

15 K :bop:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

What's your number there pounder?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

15 K seems like a good number to me.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

1.5 K???????


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Come back chop!!!


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

> nodak should just do what SD does. thats my imput.


I SECOND THAT!!! :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Hello MnDiver & RT - Do you mean set a cap or set the cap at about 4,000 NR like SD does?


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

20,000 and no zones


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

15,000, no boats, no zones, :beer: :wink:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

djleye said:


> 15,000, no boats, no zones, :beer: :wink:


 :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

No guests asking/pming where birds are then accusing us of lying when we tell the truth...... :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

stop the crap lower tha cap...stop the crap lower the cap...stop the crap lower the cap...stop the crap lower the cap.... :lol:

Chopper...in the words of famous Kiiiiid Rock...get in the pit and try and love someone... :lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Eric, OF COURSE there are 250,000 ducks staged just outside of Pembina!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

k: I am going to check on the buildup at Gardner :huh: 
Actually I am finally getting out tomorrow for ducks and am planning on doing a lot of scouting. The reports I've heard from friends and clients sound like you really have to put on the miles to find some birds and even then there aren't that many. Anyway I'm just excited to finally be getting out of town. Oh if anyone has a good spot could you pm the exact location including permission.......thanks.............guys............hello...............


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Eric there is a huge buildup right here: 
Latitude: 46.729N 
Longitude:-98.873W

I've been watching a few thousand mallards and a couple hundred canadas using this field. I secured permission for you and a group of up to 20. Go ahead and litter and make a mess. If anyone asks what you are dong out there, just tell them it's alright you found the field online and someone told you that you'd be fine.

Big matchup in fantasy this weekend, i'm worried about my squad after posting that 100 pt week last week, i think they might let down a little bit. Feels nice to be in 1st for a week though.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Make sure there is free beer in the field also......

Should be a good match this weekend even though I lost to lucky. Can't beat a weekend on duck hunting and fantasy...


----------

